# Legal RDA SE



## Rob Fisher (31/8/22)

The Legal RDA SE - Collaboration with Legals Mods, Vapezoo and Deesan Technology in Malaysia!

Not sure why I bought this RDA because I don't usually do dual coils or squonking or 810 drip tips. But this is a first-class Squonking RDA with brilliant flavour! Doesn't seem to over-squonk, great airflow range and the flavour is spot on! I brought out the Vicious Ant Spade Squonker to drive the Legal RDA SE. The VA Spade is still one of the best Squonkers made! The easy-remove bottle for filling is one of the best things about it... and the DNA75C.

Very happy I bought this one!

Reactions: Winner 8


----------



## Viper_SA (31/8/22)

I think you made a typo in the heading uncle @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/8/22)

Viper_SA said:


> I think you made a typo in the heading uncle @Rob Fisher



Thanks! Fixed!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mzr (1/9/22)

This is a really lovely looking rda the airflow control knob style which airflow do you prefer uncle @Rob Fisher ?It seems most of the rdas released are being released In Malaysia and Indonesia I think and can't seem to see who sells them anyway hopefully it will get stocked here


----------



## Silver (1/9/22)

I wonder if this RDA would sell more if it was called "ILLEGAL" and not "LEGAL"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/9/22)

Mzr said:


> This is a really lovely looking rda the airflow control knob style which airflow do you prefer uncle @Rob Fisher ?It seems most of the rdas released are being released In Malaysia and Indonesia I think and can't seem to see who sells them anyway hopefully it will get stocked here



@Mzr I doubt very much it will be released here. My guess is it would be way too pricey for the average vaper. This is a pity because it's a really lovely RDA!


----------



## Mzr (1/9/22)

I will then have to do some searching online as I would like to get this and the alexa Z rda or at least one of them in the future if that is just a pricey I'll just wait for you to get the Alexa z rda and do a review of it thank uncle @Rob Fisher


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/9/22)

Mzr said:


> I will then have to do some searching online as I would like to get this and the alexa Z rda or at least one of them in the future if that is just a pricey I'll just wait for you to get the Alexa z rda and do a review of it thank uncle @Rob Fisher











Armor ® Official ( 21+ ) | Facebook







www.facebook.com

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

